# Trail vom Kaisertempel



## Sauron1977 (18. Oktober 2006)

Sagt mal wer von euch kennt denn den Trail vom Kaisertempel nach Eppstein runter und fährt den gelegentlich? Ich meine die steile Variante ca. 50m hinterm Italiener links ab.
Fahrt ihr den komplett bis unten durch? Seid ehrlich!  ;-)
Ich hab so meine Probleme zum Einen kurz vorm Ende bevor man wieder auf den Haupttrail kommt und zum Anderen weiter unten die letzten 10 Meter mit den drei Stufen bevor man wieder auf Asphalt trifft. An den beiden Stellen verlässt mich mein Mut immer wieder. 

Interessiert mich einfach mal so 

Gruß,
Sauron


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2006)

ich fahr den durch, wobei meine spezialität im gegensatz zu manch anderen kollegen definitiv nicht im treppenfahren liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2006)

fährst du die serpentinenvariante oder die diritissima runter ?
beides geht ganz gut. die serpentinen sind halt nicht so steil, dafür technisch anspruchsvoller ...
für den direkten weg sollte man schon den sattel etwas tiefer stellen, da sonst überschlag droht, wenn man nicht weit genug hinter den sattel kommt ...

die treppen am ende fahr ich immer ganz rechts. da hat man kaum stufen und man kommt eigentlich gut runter.
einfach arsch nach hinten und laufen lassen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2006)

Der Fux hat alles gesagt was zu sagen ist. Ich fahr auch beide Stellen. 

Wobei Treppen ne reine Kopfsache sind, vielleicht soltte noch folgendes erwähnt werden: Bei Treppen Finger weg von der Vorderadbremse.

Gruß vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... die treppen am ende fahr ich immer ganz rechts. da hat man kaum stufen und man kommt eigentlich gut runter.
> einfach arsch nach hinten und laufen lassen



Bevor ich meine Liebe zu den Treppen entdeckte , hab` ich das genauso gemacht.


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... Wobei Treppen ne reine Kopfsache sind, vielleicht soltte noch folgendes erwähnt werden: Bei Treppen Finger weg von der Vorderadbremse.
> 
> Gruß vom Lucafabian



Außer, man hat nach der Treppe nicht genügend Auslauf, oder muß in, oder direkt nach der Treppe abzweigen...  

Nachdem ich mal ein/zwei (/...) Treppen gefahren bin, tun mir auch Stufen in einem Trail weniger weh!


----------



## powderJO (18. Oktober 2006)

cool, mal wieder ein trail den ich nicht kenne. wo ist der genau und gibts fotos von dem trail hier irgendwo?


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2006)

powderJO schrieb:


> cool, mal wieder ein trail den ich nicht kenne. wo ist der genau und gibts fotos von dem trail hier irgendwo?



wie im ersten post beschrieben  
restaurant kaisertempel (italiener), straße ca. 50 m bergab rollen und dann links in den wanderweg einbiegen ...
bilder hab ich keine ...

übrigens, die serpentinen sind auch bergauf fahrbar


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Oktober 2006)

Fahre den sowohl in der Diretissima wie auch in den Serpentinen komplett durch, wobei ich die Serpentinen-Linie schöner und auch anspruchsvoller finde. Der ganze Abschnitt ist aber eigentlich ´ne reine Kopfsache mit eher geringem technischen Anspruch. 
Die Treppen vor der Staufenstrasse fahr ich auch und schaffe es sogar (wenn man nämlich mittig fährt) noch vor dem Asphalt zum Stehen zu kommen.


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2006)

Mir bräuchte man nicht verraten, wer das hier geschrieben hat:

"übrigens, die serpentinen sind auch bergauf fahrbar "

Wüßte es auch so!


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2006)

wobei ich es erst einmal probiert habe und es nicht geschafft habe durchzufahren  
da ích aber bis auf die letzten 5 m alles gefahren bin (einige abrutscher im geröll gabs auch ...), halte ich es fahrtechnisch für machbar. mir persönlich wird dann wahrscheinlich die grenze im konditionellen bereich gesetzt : so ein uphill schlaucht ganz schön und bei den letzten metern fehlt dann möglicherweise die nötige puste ...

auf jeden fall schon im uphillkalender 2007 wieder eingeplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (18. Oktober 2006)

na dann muss ich wohl auch noch ein bisschen üben.
bin aber auch immer zu faul den sattel runner zu stellen.

aber nebenbei: was heisst "diretissima"?   

bisher bin ich immer die steile variante gefahren.


----------



## trekkinger (18. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt da alsp tatsächlich einen Trail von dort aus. Habe mich das schon immer gefragt...


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2006)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> na dann muss ich wohl auch noch ein bisschen üben.
> bin aber auch immer zu faul den sattel runner zu stellen.
> 
> aber nebenbei: was heisst "diretissima"?
> ...



geht alles auch mit sattel oben, allerdings in der direkten falllinie (=diritissima) unter umständen mit überschlagsgefühlen.
geradeaus runter ist einfacher (man braucht nicht lenken ...), aber eben steiler.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Oktober 2006)

Die Sepentienenvariante gefällt mir besser; sie ist länger  und nicht so "langweilig" wie stur runter. Ich glaub an der Abfahrt ist auch irgendein ein Schild (oder? schaut doch mal einer nach, ich kann jetzt nicht).
Schöne Grüße von weiter wech .


----------



## trekkinger (18. Oktober 2006)

Da müßte mich mal bitte  einer mitnehmen, wenn er/sie da eine Tour langmacht. *ganzliebguck*


----------



## arkonis (18. Oktober 2006)

beim fahren in der größeren Gruppe muss man bei dem Trail aufpassen, dass man nicht in den anderen hineinfährt wenn die leute diritissima und Sepentienenvariante fahren.
ansonsten gibt es ja den "ab Hofheim Fred", vielleicht bietet der wissefux eine Tour an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Oktober 2006)

Sind wir schon ein paar mal gefahren, sind auch einige Bilder in meinen Fotoalbum.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13122/page/2


----------



## trekkinger (18. Oktober 2006)

Och, wenn Ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet. Bekannt sind wir uns ja bereits.


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ansonsten gibt es ja den "ab Hofheim Fred", vielleicht bietet der wissefux eine Tour an



das mit dem anbieten ist momentan bei mir so ne sache ...

vielleicht könnte es am samstag mittag klappen, aber das weiß ich auch erst samstag vormittag ...
startpunkt könnte gundelhard sein, oder halt in hofheim am türmchen und ich klinke mich dann an der gundelhard ein ...
macht doch was im hofheim-fred aus und ich komme dann dazu, wenn ich es irgendwie hinkriege. wetter sollte natürlich auch halbwegs passen ...


----------



## powderJO (19. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sind wir schon ein paar mal gefahren, sind auch einige Bilder in meinen Fotoalbum.




auf den fotos sehe ich aber  keinen trail ...


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

powderJO schrieb:


> auf den fotos sehe ich aber  keinen trail ...



Das ist, glaube ich, eines:





Eine der Kehren.


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2006)

@arachne : das sieht mir nicht danach aus, kann mich aber auch täuschen ...

definitiv ist dieses hier eine der kehren, ziemlich weit unten im trail :





@crazy racer : bitte die bilder beschriften


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : das sieht mir nicht danach aus, kann mich aber auch täuschen ...
> ...



Hast wohl Recht.

@Matthias: Wo war diese Kehre?

EDIT: Von der Judenkopfseite runter nach Eppstein?


----------



## arkonis (19. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> das mit dem anbieten ist momentan bei mir so ne sache ...
> 
> vielleicht könnte es am samstag mittag klappen, aber das weiß ich auch erst samstag vormittag ...
> startpunkt könnte gundelhard sein, oder halt in hofheim am türmchen und ich klinke mich dann an der gundelhard ein ...
> macht doch was im hofheim-fred aus und ich komme dann dazu, wenn ich es irgendwie hinkriege. wetter sollte natürlich auch halbwegs passen ...



ich glaube samstag könnte auch bei mir gehen..


----------



## Matthias (19. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast wohl Recht.
> 
> @Matthias: Wo war diese Kehre?
> 
> EDIT: Von der Judenkopfseite runter nach Eppstein?



Ja! das war nach dem / unterhalb vom  Männerchortempel. 
Den Einstieg ist gegenüber Ausfahrt Neufville-Turm. 
Schwieriger ist es nach dem Concordia-Tempel zu finden.
Normalerweise kommt danach der Sparwassertempel.
Wie damals gesagt: 7-Tempel Tour.

Viel Spaß beim tempeln


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> das mit dem anbieten ist momentan bei mir so ne sache ...
> vielleicht könnte es am samstag mittag klappen, aber das weiß ich auch erst samstag vormittag ...
> startpunkt könnte gundelhard sein, oder halt in hofheim am türmchen und ich klinke mich dann an der gundelhard ein ...
> macht doch was im hofheim-fred aus und ich komme dann dazu, wenn ich es irgendwie hinkriege. wetter sollte natürlich auch halbwegs passen ...


Schade, da bin ich noch auf der Autobahn...


Matthias schrieb:


> Ja! das war nach dem / unterhalb vom Männerchortempel.
> Den Einstieg ist gegenüber Ausfahrt Neufville-Turm.
> Schwieriger ist es nach dem Concordia-Tempel zu finden.
> Normalerweise kommt danach der Sparwassertempel.
> ...


Die Runden um den Judenkopf muß ich mal abfahren; wollte mir die Gegend schon immer mal intensiver "erfahren". Wo fängt man denn am besten mit der Tempelorgie an ? (Schwerpunkt Abfahrts- statt Bergauftrail)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Die Runden um den Judenkopf muß ich mal abfahren; wollte mir die Gegend schon immer mal intensiver "erfahren". Wo fängt man denn am besten mit der Tempelorgie an ? (Schwerpunkt Abfahrts- statt Bergauftrail)



Beim Matthias fing das mit`nem Bergauftrail an...


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Matthias schrieb:


> Ja! das war nach dem / unterhalb vom  Männerchortempel.
> Den Einstieg ist gegenüber Ausfahrt Neufville-Turm.
> Schwieriger ist es nach dem Concordia-Tempel zu finden.
> Normalerweise kommt danach der Sparwassertempel.
> ...



Ob ich wohl mal eine Tempelführung bekommen könnte?


----------



## Poppei (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi. Nochmal andere Frage:
Anfangs war von dem Trail vom Kaisertempel 50 Meter nach dem Italiener links runter die Rede. Gut. Nach dem steilsten Stück mit den Kehren kommt man ja auf den flachen Trail entlang des Hangs mit den 3 Stufen auf den Asphalt zurück. Soweit klar. Jetzt gibt es dort aber noch einen Trail. Und zwar haben wir bisher nur das Ende des SEHR schiewrigen Trails gefunden ( Eigentlich garnicht befahrbar, viel Geröll, sehr schmal, eher was für trIAler... ) Dieser Trail endet eben auch auf dem flachen Stück des Wegs entlnag des Hangs. Kennt jemand den Einstieg ? Müßte noch vor dem Kaisertempel sein?!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Oktober 2006)

Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich hab nur gesehen, daß von dem flachen Wegstück irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen Trailende und Straße noch ein kleiner Pfad schräg hangaufwärts führt. Hab bisher noch nicht versucht, das zu befahren, da es nicht so sehr gängig aussieht. Ist halt sehr schmal und ausgesetzt.


----------



## Poppei (31. Oktober 2006)

Genau diesen meine ich. Jo. Schwer zu fahren


----------



## wombel007 (9. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,
den Serpentienen Variante bin ich letztens auch einmal gefahren mit meinem Klappfahrrad  aber Bergauf alles andere es uninteressant oder nicht .
Bin leider ein paar mal mit meinen Traffic Reifen gescheitert, mit besserem Profil wäre es 100% besser ausgegangen, hauptsache geschafft und angekommen.

Grüße
Wombel


----------

